# My bonus room/ HT



## Rodny Alvarez

This is my computer-equipment-DVD Rack. It's flush in to the wall.
The equipment rack is accessible from the back (attic)
I'm still working on it, hope to finish soon.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: DIY*

Nice work as usual... do you stand up to use your computer?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Sonnie said:


> Nice work as usual... do you stand up to use your computer?


No! 
I have a chair, the keyboard is on a shelf that slides out and is only like 2" higher then a normal desk.
:bigsmile:


----------



## Steve Williamson

*Re: DIY*

Looks great, the two cabinets on the sides look perfect for my equipment rack, any comments on how you made them? I will have access from the back of the cabinets too.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Steve Williamson said:


> Looks great, the two cabinets on the sides look perfect for my equipment rack, any comments on how you made them? I will have access from the back of the cabinets too.


Thanks!!
The cabinet for the equipment is 18 W x 42 H x 20 D this are inside dimensions (1/2" wood MDF), the shelf's in between are 17" deep that way the hot air between the components can scape and have some room for all the cables, at the top of the back wall there is a 4" fan blowing the hot air out in to the attic, its a 120 volt fan hook to the receiver ac out, this way comes on when the receiver is on. I cut all the pieces and pre drill all the holes prime with Killz and used semi flat black paint, after that put the box together with screws, no glue, that way they can be taken apart in case I change the equipment. The holes on the out side panels are little bit bigger then the screws and you have to pre drill small holes in the panels(shelf's) were the screws are going in, if not the wood will split.
For the back I cut 2 panels, I screw the first one and measured 2" from the out side in then cut the inside piece that way I haded a frame to screw the other piece. The front I built a 2 1/2" frame did not use screws only wood glue.
Before I cut the sheetrock move some electrical wires out of the way then build the frame for the cabinet after that was done cut the sheetrock with a hand saw.
The DVD cabinet is 18 W x 42 H x 6 1/2 D on this one I glued all the panels.
If you don't understand let me know I will post in Spanish:bigsmile: :laugh:
I had some pics but I can't find them, I going to look for them if I find them I will post them.:T
I hope this will help you!!:T


----------



## Steve Williamson

*Re: DIY*

I hope mine turns out like those, thanks for the guidelines. PS, what is the front frame made of, is that 1/2" MDF, does the 1/2" MDF stay straight when used as shelves for heavy amps etc?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Steve Williamson said:


> I hope mine turns out like those, thanks for the guidelines. PS, what is the front frame made of, is that 1/2" MDF, does the 1/2" MDF stay straight when used as shelves for heavy amps etc?


They are 1/2 and my shelves are straight, you can use 5/8 if you want, it just going to make it heavier. The corners are cut at 45.
I don't have any big amps, the biggest thing is my receiver.
If you are using a big amp the best place will be the bottom.


----------



## Guest

*Re: DIY*

awesome


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*

Getting there.......for now:bigsmile: 
This is like a never ending story:sweat: :spend: :wits-end::bigsmile:

The color in the room is darker then the pictures.:scratch:


----------



## mechman

*Re: DIY*

Looks fabulous Rodny! :clap::T What kind of screen do you have there?

mech


----------



## Pinhead-227

*Re: DIY*

PERFECT. Absolutely stunning.

Edit:

Since you're upstairs (next to the attic) I assume you had to do quite a bit of work to the floor (ceiling of the lower level) to keep it quiet downstairs. How much sound proofing have you done?


----------



## Prof.

*Re: DIY*

Very nice looking theatre Rodny..Well done..:clap:
I bet those IB's rock the house!! :hsd:


----------



## BattlesD

*Re: DIY*

now you see it, now you don't........ :clap:


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: DIY*

I love the color scheme. What are the floor area dimensions?


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: DIY*

Fantastic, I love the desiegns you made with the acoustic foam. very artistic.:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Mike P. said:


> I love the color scheme. What are the floor area dimensions?


Thanks!!

The front is 12' W by 24' long plus the side of the computer its about 17'w, its a L shape room.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Prof. said:


> Very nice looking theatre Rodny..Well done..:clap:
> I bet those IB's rock the house!! :hsd:



No IBs its a LLT design, 35 cft with 2 RLP 15's tune to 11hz one on each side of the room:devil:


Thanks!!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



mechman said:


> Looks fabulous Rodny! :clap::T What kind of screen do you have there?
> 
> mech


Thanks!!

The screen is a Da-lite model c 100"


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



Pinhead-227 said:


> PERFECT. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Since you're upstairs (next to the attic) I assume you had to do quite a bit of work to the floor (ceiling of the lower level) to keep it quiet downstairs. How much sound proofing have you done?


no sound proof :bigsmile:,the room its over the garage so its not to bad, it was pretty bad when I had the IB's, that was one of my main reasons why I went with the boxes (LLT)

Thanks!


----------



## bkeech

*Re: DIY*

That cabinet rack is great. Could you describe the back in more detail? I also want to build a similar cabinet that will be accessable on the back side. 

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## QBall

*Re: DIY*

Very interesting look. Good if you have limited space.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*



bkeech said:


> That cabinet rack is great. Could you describe the back in more detail? I also want to build a similar cabinet that will be accessable on the back side.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bryan


I just build the cabinet and cut the back panel about 2" from the edge, that way I can screw another piece from the back, one thing I need to change is the way the back piece attaches, I'm going to put some hinges and some kind of lock instead of screws


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*

I found some pics of the build................


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: DIY*

Trying different colors:newspaper:

I used eggshell on the ceiling but I think is to reflective so I'm going to painted with some flat, just the ceiling part!:coocoo:


----------



## danielmichael

*Re: DIY*

Hi Rodny do you have a ht build thread on here? I saw 1 a wile ago with how u did the subs ,but i cant find it can u send me a link please regards dan


----------



## bruno

good looking room Rodny


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

bruno said:


> good looking room Rodny


Thanks Nick!!:T


----------



## kennedy7955

I know it was an old post but I am impressed with your in wall system. I am looking to build a similar system for my audio/video equipment in a wall in the family room that goes to the garage. Any advice would be appreciated. What materials did you use? It is hard to tell from the pics.

Thank you.

John Kennedy


----------

